
Outlook.com doesn't allow passwords longer than 16 characters? - londoncalling
https://twitter.com/sahaskatta/status/230344191018950658
======
nsmartt
> princeCharming ‏@oreo_homeboy: @sahaskatta you really want to type a
> password longer than 16 characters? what do you have in your e-mail? nuclear
> launch codes?

This tweet depresses me. Is there something wrong with wanting to make sure
you're secure?

